# Hermit crab molting



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

OK, I found the exoskeleton (I hope) of one of my hermit crabs in the tank today. I can't find the shell he was in so I'm hoping he just molted and is in hiding right now? He changed shells about 2 weeks ago or so and seemed to be doing fine. Am I panicing over nothing and just need to wait it out? I picked the crab (or his shed, whichever it is) out of the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They tend to keep out of sight for a few days til their exoskeletons harden. And tough call on if he got another shell or not.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont see any of the empty shells missing. Hope you;re right and he's just hiding for now. Time will tell.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup. Patience now. Were you able to see him running around before the molt?


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope, only found the remains.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, sounds about right. Try checking for him at night after the lights go out.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

will do!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Welp, 4 days later, HE'S BACK! Came out of hiding within the last hour or so. I've been rearranging the kenya tree and hammer coral trying to get them in the right spots. I stirred up a little of the substrate while I was in there. Maybe that finally peaked his interest to emerge. Happy dad!  :cheers:

Here he is!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

